# Moebius Model Montage



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde











One of their first kits built with some resin additions. Molding and fit were good. I enjoyed building this one a lot. I had to use the Frederick March replacement head as it is just too good not to use...

The Space Pod










I felt this kit could be better. It is not the easiest kit to assemble and the instructions were, honestly, worthless. In the end the model looks good. This one is OOTB.

Dr. Deadly and the Victim











Nice kits I wished I had as a kid. I did have Dr. Deadly but none of the others in the series.

The large Seaview...










I no longer have this kit and can't find the photos I had taken of it. The model was good but took some work as some of the fit was not so good between the sections of the hull. It is also just hard to work on a model so large sometimes. 

The small Seaview was a much nicer kit than the big one, overall. Still some iffy fit here and there but overall the model looks right. I like it better than the large kit. It is in progress in the photo...


The Invisible Man



















A great kit overall and a lot of fun. Lots of details to paint and detail, if you are into that kind of work.







Frankenstein










Honestly I hated this kit. I put a lot of work into trying to correct the too long legs, too long arms, neck, shape of head, floating door on the base, etc. but just gave up

The Moon Bus











Great kit and pretty easy to build. Again a lot of painting involved, but thats the fun part.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

All good renditions of the kits. I always enjoy seeing variations on the Invisible Man and Space Pod kits. Lots of detail in your Invisible Man. I really like the labels on the bottles and print n the book spines.

The Invisible Man and The Mummy kits are still on my wish list of models to buy and make.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Great collection! Really nice work all around.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I used Henry's EXCELLENT decal sheet for the Invisible Man. It took a few days to apply them all. his decals are a bit transparent (no white) So I carefully painted all the books roughly with white or light colors in the appropriate areas before I put on the decals. You get decals for the spines, covers and page ends. You also have to paint the label areas on the jars white before you apply the decals. The table top is also a decal. A big decal was provided for the rug but I did not use it for a variety of reasons. It was not hard to paint... Oddly you don't get an "Invisible Man" decal for the name plate/book. The molded lettering there is not very sharp and that was actually fairly difficult to do neatly by hand.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great bunch of builds DJ but I can depend on that from you. I have all these but have only built the Invisible Man and Frankenstein so far. I think I like the Invisible Man the best of all the Moebius kits but so many are so good I buy them all. Again, really excellent job on all by a modeling expert.

Bob K.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great builds


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, all your models look very expertly done. I especially like the Dr Jekyll and Invisible Man. And your camera really takes good shots of your work. Please post more pictures of anything else you've finished.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work on all kits; kudos! Nice to see my Jekyll base expansion in use.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Great collection, djnick! I know I'm in the minority... but I still like the Frankenstein even with its problems(and it does have several). - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Real nice work djnick...some really clean detailing on them.

I really need to get some of my Moebuis kits put together and painted...yours look great! Love the Invisible Man!!!

MMM


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice collection! Wish I had more of mine built-up! I agree with you on Frankenstein - I'm working on it but its a frustrating kit!!!
Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Always like to see your expertly done models. Someday, I've got to get myself a better camera and learn to take photos like these. I'm also a fan of the little Seaview.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 28, 2004)

*Super work.*

Great work on some neat model kits. We are so lucky that Moebius came to life for us all. Couple that with great building and you have djnick!


----------

